# Rent Relief - How many years can you claim for?



## paddy1234 (2 Oct 2008)

Hi there, 

I've been renting since 2004 and have never claimed rent relief. How many years am i entitled to claim for? Can i go back as far as 2004. 

Thanks


----------



## WaterSprite (2 Oct 2008)

Yes, I believe you can go back four years so contact Revenue for the applicable forms.

Sprite


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2008)

Yes - you can backdate claims for tax credits/reliefs by 4 tax years which means to 2004 if you do this before the end of 2008.


----------



## agentyumi (7 Oct 2008)

I agree with the 2 responses.  My sister-in-law did this maybe last month, I’m not sure if that was last August or September.  You can go back by 4 years for your rent relief claims.  Do an inquiry to the Revenue.


----------

